# Ahoy from the Chesapeake Bay!



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi folks -

Here to introduce myself. I currently liveaboard a custom 45' cat designed by Ed Bond (boeing aircraft aeronautical designer) that needs a lot of work. Interested in talking to sailors of all experience for advice. Fairwinds!

H58


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

What port are you living in or near? Do searches in this forum for all kinds of answers to your questions. I think you will find a cornucopia of knowledge here.
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome, People here are more than helpfull.


----------



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

HI BadSanta -

Thanks! your quote is a little daunting to me tho -That derelict boat was another dream for somebody else, don't let it be your nightmare and a waste of your life. -- I feel like that is what I have gotten myself into unforn. and not sure how to get out of it..


----------



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Nick -

I am currently at MBM and looking for a slip else where. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

heins58, You're talking to people over a wide area. If we goggle MBM we get "Motherboard Moniter". We might not have your local knowledge, So, where are you?


----------



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

That is sOOoo cool - I never thought of myself as the "Motherboard Moniter" -- neato -- anyhoo.. Middle Branch Marina -- I was trying to play the "DL" or "down - low" thing but I guess that doesn't matter so much here as my marina-mates are not at tech as I -- good too touch base with you Capt.Force... sometimes it seems that I am so on the edge ...


----------



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

maybe you can suggest a forum for me.. I want to trade or sell (furry the thought) my vessel.. I want to cruise but the legs I have are too complicated for this lone lady.. and her budget.. I have taken on "crew" but that party was short lived (and I thought I drank alot.....).. she is a lovely boat and it is owner financed and almost paid off -- but -- my lack of knowledge is limited to stop-gap/trouble shooting issues... FRAK!!! somebody talk to me


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

There are lots and lots of us on the Chesapeake. What in particular would you like to talk about? 

sail fast, dave
S/V Auspicious
Back Creek, Annapolis


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you got any pics of your boat heins? I'd like to see what she looks like.
As far as marketing her, you might want to place an ad here in the classifieds, and maybe Sailboat Listings - sailboats for sale


----------



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me -- the pic by my screen name is the boat but I have download some more. I will see about getting a listing together and see where that goes. I guess when winter hits I do get a bit discouraged because working on her becomes daunting... cure time for glass work, etc. 
As far as what I'd like to talk about.. where do I start? Let me get some more concise thought together & I'll get back to ya'll

thx


----------

